# The Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II Has Arrived



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II


</strong>I received my Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II today, and I must say  it’s pretty exciting to get new big glass.</p>
<p><strong>First Impressions


</strong>No matter how many times you read about the weight difference between this one and the previous version, you just don’t have a handle on it until you hold the lens. I cannot believe it weighs the same as the Canon EF 500 f/4L IS. It’s completely hand holdable and well balanced. Construction feels wonderfully solid and apparently the weather sealing is better than the previous version.</p>
<div id="attachment_10097" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/canon600andrest.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10097" title="canon600andrest" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/canon600andrest-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 300 f/2.8L IS II, EF 400 f/2.8L IS II, EF 600 f/4L IS II, EF 800 f/5.6L IS (500 f/4L IS II still missing)</p></div>
<p><strong>Accessories


</strong>It comes with a shorter foot, probably making monopod use easier. It also comes with the new style lens cover, a lens strap as well as a strap for the hard case. The manual is also on paper not on CD.</p>
<p>As suspected, it shouldn’t be a problem getting any of your Arca style plates to fit on the lens.</p>
<p><strong>Test Shots


</strong>I will be heading out to do some birding this week with the new lens, I will report back with what will be pretty obvious information…. i.e. “it’s sharp, it’s great, it costs a lot”.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 4, 2012)

Enjoy!

...and, I gotta say, even the thought of anything that dwarfs the 400 f/2.8 the way the 600 does is damned scary.

b&


----------



## npc2396 (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't expect it too be longer than the 800 with the hood attached. There goes fitting it into my Kata 800 bag in the shooting position.


----------



## Tov (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice selection. Happy hunting.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 4, 2012)

The mythical yeti he has arrived!
;D


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow nice glass there. Will be waiting to see those pics.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-arrived-here/"></a></div>
> <strong>Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II
> 
> 
> ...



Awsome. Hope you share pictures taken also with a 2x III extender on full frame and a crop body like the 1D IV?


----------



## emag (Jun 4, 2012)

Show off!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I cannot believe it weighs the same as the Canon EF 500 f/4L IS. It’s completely hand holdable and well balanced.



Hmmm...I decided to get the 1D X instead of the original 500/4, since only about 10% of my shooting is birds/wildlife. Currently, I've been planning on the 500/4 II after the 1D X (and 24-70 II), but this makes me think I may want to consider the 600/4 II instead of the 500...


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe it weighs the same as the Canon EF 500 f/4L IS. It’s completely hand holdable and well balanced.
> ...



 lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2012)

It's good to have a goal.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 5, 2012)

"Hand holdable"? I bet hand holding these babies gets old real quick  Even if lighter than the previous generation, they're still heavy. I have the old 400/2.8 IS and it sees much less use than I'd like to because it's difficult to carry around (and transport on airplanes). Granted, it's a bit heavier than the newer ones, but still, unless you have an assistant carrying gear for you, don't count on taking the superteles too far from the car. That's why I'm seriously looking forward to a 400/5.6 IS, if it ever gets released.


----------



## birtembuk (Jun 5, 2012)

epsiloneri said:


> "Hand holdable"? I bet hand holding these babies gets old real quick  Even if lighter than the previous generation, they're still heavy. I have the old 400/2.8 IS and it sees much less use than I'd like to because it's difficult to carry around (and transport on airplanes). Granted, it's a bit heavier than the newer ones, but still, unless you have an assistant carrying gear for you, don't count on taking the superteles too far from the car. That's why I'm seriously looking forward to a 400/5.6 IS, if it ever gets released.



Agree on this one. That's why after much consideration I'll go with 300/2.8+1.4TC


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's good to have a goal.



LOL!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 5, 2012)

birtembuk said:


> epsiloneri said:
> 
> 
> > "Hand holdable"? I bet hand holding these babies gets old real quick  Even if lighter than the previous generation, they're still heavy. I have the old 400/2.8 IS and it sees much less use than I'd like to because it's difficult to carry around (and transport on airplanes). Granted, it's a bit heavier than the newer ones, but still, unless you have an assistant carrying gear for you, don't count on taking the superteles too far from the car. That's why I'm seriously looking forward to a 400/5.6 IS, if it ever gets released.
> ...



I guess the handholdable bit depends rather on the individual


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 5, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> birtembuk said:
> 
> 
> > epsiloneri said:
> ...



It must! I believe the 600 comes with a gym membership...


----------



## dryanparker (Jun 5, 2012)

That is some lineup!

I've never shot with more than the 70-200, but I have held a 400/2.8L (original). It's all very cool. Sounds like I need some new justifications...and maybe a raise. Ha!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 5, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > birtembuk said:
> ...



I handhold the 400 I so I guess the 600II is OK


----------

